
Chinese scientists use gene-editing techniques (CRISPR-Cas9) in humans - kimsk112
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/15/health/china-human-gene-testing-crispr-cas9/index.html
======
ccvannorman
Any bio-engineers want to weigh in on a timeline before we see super-soliders
(from China)?

